# Newbie trying to upload pics!



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

This is an older pic. These babies are ready to go! All 4 have long hair!









This is the one I would like help with on her color. I'm not sure what to call it. The babies are hers. I bred her with another long haired male that looks just like her. 

















This is her mother...little bit darker than she is.









This is my brindle...not a very good pic.









This is my other long haired female


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> This is an older pic. These babies are ready to go! All 4 have long hair!


I can only see 3 in that pic... The ones I can see look; 2 Self chocolates, and one dove or blue, depends on eye color.



> This is the one I would like help with on her color. I'm not sure what to call it.


From what I can see in the pic see could be a weird agouti, chinchilla, or blue or I'm wayyyy off, lol. The pics aren't the greatest...



> This is her mother...little bit darker than she is.


She looks chocolate, IMO.



> This is my other long haired female


Black piebald longhair

BTW, LOVE that brindle! <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They MIGHT be lilac, but it's really hard to tell with those photos. You need nice bright clear photos with a flash or daylight so we can see real colors. 
Try looking at 
http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm 
or 
http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/index.cfm
and compair the photos. 
They are not chinchilla or chocolate from what I can see. I would still vote lilac.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's really hard to tell in the photos what colour the doe is.

My guesses. . . 
Diluted chocolate or lilac.

It also looks like there might be blue in the litter? -squint-
If there is blue in the litter I could definitely lean towards lilac.


----------



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I know those aren't the best pics. Now that I know I can upload them, I will be uploading more. In the babies pic there are 4...one is hiding. There are 3 solid black long hairs and one silver, dove, idk?! I will be posting better more clear pics in the future. Thanks for all the input! Now I have something to do....lol!


----------

